# Char Griller vs Char Broil Double Door



## smoke (Aug 14, 2007)

I am looking at both units. From what I see each has it's advantages and shortcomings. I have read a lot of posts regarding the Char Griller are there any on the Char Broil double door. Both are sold a Lowe's at about the same price. Thanks.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't know anything about the Char Broil, but you can't go wrong with the Char-Griller... I love mine!


----------



## flagriller (Aug 14, 2007)

Ditto, I love mine, very sturdy and tight.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Aug 14, 2007)

Same here, in fact, I love mine so much, I had to get a second one.  I have had them both going at the same time and that is a lot of cooking.... and lots of good eating.  I cooked enough 2 weekends ago and fed 17 people off of them.  2 pork butts, a brisket packer, 6 chicken breast halves, 16 thighs, 24 abts, a fatty, 32 ears of corn, and we had a lot of full stomachs to prove it... can't wait to do it again, next weekend.  

Another buddy of mine and I are cooking for maybe about 120 people at our church.... can't wait.  We will be cooking all night Saturday the 25th.....

Bill


----------

